# Hammers



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

All this wood talk and no hammers? Let's see them! Hear is my newest best. It's a little dalluge 16 oz.

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't used a hammer in my shop in probably a year. Wood mallets where it's at.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I built an 8' X 10' garden shed a few years ago, just for fun the challenge was to do it without the use of a hammer, I did end up using a hammer to install the asphalt shingles, could have bought a nail gun but decided it was not worth it.

I am using my grandfathers hammer, it is 100 years old, handle has been replaced four times, head twice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*so it's not OEM?*



FrankC said:


> I built an 8' X 10' garden shed a few years ago, just for fun the challenge was to do it without the use of a hammer, I did end up using a hammer to install the asphalt shingles, could have bought a nail gun but decided it was not worth it.
> 
> I am using my grandfathers hammer, it is 100 years old, handle has been replaced four times, head twice.


4 New handles, 2 new heads, what's left of the original....memories?
:blink: 
We should have a contest. 
Who has the most hammers and photo evidence only. 
Mallets are a separate category. 
Sledges over 4 lbs are not allowed.
Anyone interested? :blink:
First prize is ....:drink::hammer:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yaa for hammers! I still have four that I used in the trade for over 40 years. One Estwing with leather handle and the others have wood handles. Still use them daily.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Now your talking! A sea of hammers. I'm all in!


We should have a contest. 
Who has the most hammers and photo evidence only. 
Mallets are a separate category. 
Sledges over 4 lbs are not allowed.
Anyone interested? :blink:
First prize is ....:drink::hammer:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I swing an Estwing.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

What's the prize for this contest? Since we can't count sledges, I'll go ahead and state that beyond a four pounder, I have, and they do get used, 6,8,10,12,and 20-doesn't include stone working heavy cutters, just regular sledge hammers. I'm assuming this is just for carpenter hammers, and doesn't include metal working, stone work, or blacksmithing.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I have some really old hammers, but even though it's newer, my coolest hammer to me is a little used, three pound stone cutter with WPA stamped on it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably no prize, just pride*



Tom King said:


> What's the prize for this contest? Since we can't count sledges, I'll go ahead and state that beyond a four pounder, I have, and they do get used, 6,8,10,12,and 20-doesn't include stone working heavy cutters, just regular sledge hammers. I'm assuming this is just for carpenter hammers, and doesn't include metal working, stone work, or blacksmithing.



My idea is that it should include metal working hammers, tin bangers and body hammers, upholstery tackers, crate openers, combo hammer/prybars, any hammer with a metal head, no plastic.
It will be cool to see all the brands, like say Estwing, Plumb, Stanley, Vaughn, etc.....
This is not my thread so feel free to ignore me. :yes: Not wanting to hijack it. BTW that's a beauty, that Dalluge!

Just when I thought I had some hammers.....
Yahoo Image Search

I want this one:








Stiletto TiBone Framing Hammer | eBay


Lightweight 15 oz. titanium head with milled steel nose piece drives like a 28 oz. The removable steel nose piece is replaceable for extended tool life. Weight: 2.0 lb. SKU# 345086.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a few eastwigs of course, a 3 lb one piece sledge from Home Depot husky brand I love, but most of mine after that is all harbor freight and tool dead blows and hammers of all types from there they are extremely cheap and last for me anyway


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

There was a post, a few days ago, where some member turned a "carver's hammer"? I think it's called? I couldn't find it, so I hacked into this old thread ... seemed fitting.
Anyway, I have seen them many times, like the look even if I don't ever use it. Laminated some pallet wood together and made one. Feels good in my hand ... but I still don't know what they're sued for, exactly, so I might never actually hit anything with it.
















I also made a more useful hammer. Head's made from a 4x4 and the handle is more laminated pallet wood.








I've already moved some pieces into alignment with this one. Not too heavy, also feels good in my hand.








I never knew how much fun a lathe would be. SO glad Wife talked me into buying one.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandan111 said:


> All this wood talk and no hammers? Let's see them! Hear is my newest best. It's a little dalluge 16 oz.
> 
> Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr
> Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


It's a framing hammer. The handle looks a little thick to me to be comfortable. In the shop I prefer to use a 12" claw hammer that used to be my mothers.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

mikechell said:


> There was a post, a few days ago, where some member turned a "carver's hammer"?


This is the thread you were looking for:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/threads/wooden-mallet.226681


mikechell said:


> I still don't know what they're sued for, exactly, so I might never actually hit anything with it.


You can be sued for hitting someone on the head with it.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Back in 1976 I bought an Estwing hammer with that weird blue plastic handle. Its still the only general purpose hammer that I own. I also have a tack hammer, and a ball peen hammer, and a mallet, and a rubber mallet.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, I have 4 hammers which wish to remain anonymous. I've got one Tru-Test, one True Temper and the newest made by a company called China.


----------

